# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الافطــــــار الجماعي للمنبر اليوم الجمعة 10 رمضان

## امام اباتي

*الجمعة القادمة باذن الله
المكان : شارع النيل جوار شركة بترو ناس
سجل حضورك 
هاتف التواصل : 0912568430
0122989712

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يوفق ويعينا ويبعد عننا العوارض حتى نحضر

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الجمعة 19/7/2023

الزمان معروف يعنى مافى واحد  يجينا زمن السحور 

مافى شيرنق ولا حاجة البتلقاهو قدامك جيبو وتعال 
بس ابواحمد لازم يجيب السلطة الرهيبة ديك
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نقسم الحاجات من هسي :
كولا انت تجيب العصيدة 
دراج البليلة
الوليد : العصاير ( ليمون من مزرعة توتي الجمب البيت ) + البلح
الشمشار : تعال ومعاك الهناي اليومتا داك
كسلاوي لو جيت اغشي معاك المركزي في الطريق وجيب الفواكه + ما تنسي اوسونو جيبو معاك
عزو : حبيب البي حيب معاك البتاعة الجبتها رمضان لسنة الفاتت من الخمائل
ابو احمد او عابدين : نفس وجبة الرحلة بس بدون أسود لو سمحت
انا بجيب ليكم التلج 
المثني : الحفاظة الكبيرة ما تنساها
عبد العظيم : جيب اي حاجة بس اوع من ابواب الصيديليات رجاءً
حافظ النور : لو جيت بدري احجز لينا المكان واضرب لحسكو ولو كلمت معاك علم يكون ما قصرت تب
تاني في شنو ناقص يا كولا ؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

عبد العظيم : جيب اي حاجة بس اوع من ابواب الصيديليات رجاءً



ههههههههه والله يــ امام اتا م نصيح اها انا اجي بي يدي ؟؟
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

ههههههههه والله يــ امام اتا م نصيح اها انا اجي بي يدي ؟؟




تعــــــــــــال
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*ربنا يسهل إنشاء الله . كورنر : أب أحمد لو جاب ليك أسود تاني كيف ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ياتو حاجة يا إمام والله ما متذكر جبت شنو ؟؟ بعدين يا ماسورة نحن فطرنا كم مرة ما مرة واحدة ...

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

ياتو حاجة يا إمام والله ما متذكر جبت شنو ؟؟ بعدين يا ماسورة نحن فطرنا كم مرة ما مرة واحدة ...





جيب اي حاجة ياخ البتقدر ليهو بس ان شاء الله صينية فاضية من نشافة البيت
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*القطانى,‏hass6666,‏Deimos,‏هيثم مبارك,‏عباس التنقر, 
‏Almothanna,‏الشمشار, ‏KOLA MOHAMMED,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏monzir ana, ‏امام اباتي,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏لعوتة, 
‏سيف الدين المقبول, 
‏احمد محمد عوض,‏مريخي معاصر,‏محمد النادر
انتو الا نجيب ليكم كروت ولا شنو اكتبو قولوا جايين ولا وما جايين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

جيب اي حاجة ياخ البتقدر ليهو بس ان شاء الله صينية فاضية من نشافة البيت



خلاص أنا علي الباسطة والبسبوسة ...
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

خلاص أنا علي الباسطة والبسبوسة ...



خلاص اوك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دايرين سلطة اسود ضروري ياجماعة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

خلاص أنا علي الباسطة والبسبوسة ...




دي ياها الحاجات الخاصة البيقول عليها امام ؟؟؟

حكم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

دايرين سلطة اسود ضروري ياجماعة




هههههه هنا في ناس م بحبوها يأخ 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بالتوفيق 

وبالهناء والشفاء
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

خلاص اوك



إنت هنا تقول لي أوك وبالتلفون تقول لي السمبوسة .. يا زول أركز علي حاجة .. وبالمناسبة السمبوسة بتاعت المرة الفاتت ماجبتها من الخمائل دي عملتها الحاجة ...

كورنر :
خلاص أنا علي السمبوسة وإنت عليك الباسطة والبسبوسة .. قال تلج قال ...
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

دايرين سلطة اسود ضروري ياجماعة






تصوموا وتفطروا علي خير
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

إنت هنا تقول لي أوك وبالتلفون تقول لي السمبوسة .. يا زول أركز علي حاجة .. وبالمناسبة السمبوسة بتاعت المرة الفاتت ماجبتها من الخمائل دي عملتها الحاجة ...

كورنر :
خلاص أنا علي السمبوسة وإنت عليك الباسطة والبسبوسة .. قال تلج قال ...




انا كلامي وااااااااااااااحد جايب التلج وبحاري جايب المصلاية
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انا كلامي وااااااااااااااحد جايب التلج وبحاري جايب المصلاية



خلاص أنا جايب البلح ...
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههه

والله ياعزو امام دا ماجادي تصدق 

التلج بتجيبو حلوم 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*حضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ي دراج جيب معاك البطيخ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههه

والله ياعزو امام دا ماجادي تصدق 

التلج بتجيبو حلوم 




حلوم ماعندها تلج يوم الجمعة ولغاية ما تجيبو بسيح
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

حضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 





يحضر ليك الخير يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

ي دراج جيب معاك البطيخ




ابقي ليهو في رقبتو ما تخليهو
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههه

والله ياعزو امام دا ماجادي تصدق 

التلج بتجيبو حلوم 



عامل فيها مفتح .. زي بحاري زمان .. نقعد مع حلوم ولما يجي وقت الحساب يمشي لحلوم يسألها الحساب كم تقول ليه 15 مثلاً يقوم يجي يقول لينا الحساب 30 ج يدي حليمة 15 ويشيل 15 ...

كورنر :
صاحبك طبعاً بقي جار بحاري يبقي أكيد إتعلم منه ...
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

حلوم ماعندها تلج يوم الجمعة ولغاية ما تجيبو بسيح



آخر دراسة علمية رمضانية .. تناول المشروبات الباردة بعد الإفطار مباشرة يسبب الصداع ...

عشان كده ما دايرين تلج جيب لينا باسطة وبسبوسة ...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

آخر دراسة علمية رمضانية .. تناول المشروبات الباردة بعد الإفطار مباشرة يسبب الصداع ...

عشان كده ما دايرين تلج جيب لينا باسطة وبسبوسة ...



ههههههههههه
حلوه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

آخر دراسة علمية رمضانية .. تناول المشروبات الباردة بعد الإفطار مباشرة يسبب الصداع ...

عشان كده ما دايرين تلج جيب لينا باسطة وبسبوسة ...




ياعمك ابو الروم مما جا مسخن عشان كدة المشروبات البارد بتقتل العطش ووجودها ضروري
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ياعمك ابو الروم مما جا مسخن عشان كدة المشروبات البارد بتقتل العطش ووجودها ضروري




شوف ليك حنك تاني المشروبات دي حيجيبها الوليد باااااااااااااااااااردة ما محتاجة تلج ...
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

شوف ليك حنك تاني المشروبات دي حيجيبها الوليد باااااااااااااااااااردة ما محتاجة تلج ...




لا التلج ضروري يا عمك 
احسن ليكم امسكو في التلج قبال اغير رأيي
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

ي دراج جيب معاك البطيخ




هو فى بطيخ الأيامات دى فى السوق 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					


هو فى بطيخ الأيامات دى فى السوق 




رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقد هبطرش 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لو مالقيت بطيخ تلق شمــــــــــــــــام
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هو افطاركم ده وين يا امام؟
تصوموا وتفطروا على خير
اهم شىء التوثيق والصور
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

هو افطاركم ده وين يا امام؟
تصوموا وتفطروا على خير
اهم شىء التوثيق والصور



في شارع النيل يوم الجمعة الجاية 
سجل حضورك بكباية حلو مر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

في شارع النيل يوم الجمعة الجاية 
سجل حضورك بكباية حلو مر



يا ريت يا باشا
نحن هنا فى ارض الحرمين
لكن رمضان السودان مافى زيو
ودى حقيقة
انا السنة الفاتت صمتو فى السودان وعرفت الفرق
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*ليتنى كنت فى السودان لتشرفت بالحضور.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا ريت يا باشا
نحن هنا فى ارض الحرمين
لكن رمضان السودان مافى زيو
ودى حقيقة
انا السنة الفاتت صمتو فى السودان وعرفت الفرق





النية واصلة 
المرة الجاية معانا ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## العطا على العطا

*العطا  على العطا  -  البركل
ربنا  يجمعكم  دائما  على  الخير
منى  كرتونة  بلح  بشرط   زول  ينسق  معاى  يستلم  البلح  من  الترحيلات  من السجانه
ويتواصل  معاى  على  الهاتف   0115545471

وربنا  يجمع   الصفوة  على  الخير  دائما
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العطا على العطا
					

العطا على العطا - البركل
ربنا يجمعكم دائما على الخير
منى كرتونة بلح بشرط زول ينسق معاى يستلم البلح من الترحيلات من السجانه
ويتواصل معاى على الهاتف 0115545471

وربنا يجمع الصفوة على الخير دائما



مشكور الاخ الكريم وشاعرنا الفحل العطا علي العطا في ميزان حسناتك
تخريمة قلت لي داير واحد يستلمها بيجيك واحد من ثلاثة عزو 24 - امام اباتي - كولا * ولازم يكون عند الاستلام يبرز بطاقة عضوية الزعيم سارية المفعول
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العطا على العطا
					

العطا  على العطا  -  البركل
ربنا  يجمعكم  دائما  على  الخير
منى  كرتونة  بلح  بشرط   زول  ينسق  معاى  يستلم  البلح  من  الترحيلات  من السجانه
ويتواصل  معاى  على  الهاتف   0115545471

وربنا  يجمع   الصفوة  على  الخير  دائما





مشكور يا العطا يا غالي
نديك الرقم دة تتصل عليه وهو ينسق معاك ان شاء الله
بحاري : ت : 0912955202
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

مشكور الاخ الكريم وشاعرنا الفحل العطا علي العطا في ميزان حسناتك
تخريمة قلت لي داير واحد يستلمها بيجيك واحد من ثلاثة عزو 24 - امام اباتي - كولا * ولازم يكون عند الاستلام يبرز بطاقة عضوية الزعيم سارية المفعول





طلعنا ليهو بدل الفاقد بتاعنا الحبيب بحاري بقوم باللازم 
لكن الكرتونة بنحسبها بلحة بلحة ولا شنو يا عزو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## العطا على العطا

*قمت  بالاتصال  بالاخ  بخارى وتم   التنسيق  بيننا
وان  شاء  الله   عمكم  على  الوعد  معكم
مع  تحياتى  للجميع
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مرحبتين حباب عمنا وشاعرنا العطا 

كتر الف خيرك وفي ميزان حسناتك باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فووووووووق يا مصعب يا ماسورة 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الجمعة القادمة باذن الله
المكان : شارع النيل جوار شركة بترو ناس
سجل حضورك 
هاتف التواصل : 0912568430
0122989712




نفسى اعرف حلوم دى عاملة ليكم شنو ؟؟

ياخ عليكم الله غيرو شارع النيل دا ..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

فووووووووق يا مصعب يا ماسورة 



هوووووووووووووى انا ما ماسورة 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

نفسى اعرف حلوم دى عاملة ليكم شنو ؟؟

ياخ عليكم الله غيرو شارع النيل دا ..






اسال امام وعبد العظيم وعزو ؟؟


+

عندك مقترحات 
*

----------


## خالد ابو عمر الاحمر

*اها انا مطلوب مني شنو.............
..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

هوووووووووووووى انا ما ماسورة 





يعنى يكون امام هو الماسورة ؟؟
*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أنا بجيب جردل صغير بتاع عصير  ...

معليش بث أن شاء الله المره الجايه أجيب ليك حاجات كتير بث أخوكم (عزااااااابي )
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جارح مهموم
					

أنا بجيب جردل صغير بتاع عصير  ...

معليش بث أن شاء الله المره الجايه أجيب ليك حاجات كتير بث أخوكم (عزااااااابي )



خلاث جيب سلطة رووووووب ياعذابى ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

يعنى يكون امام هو الماسورة ؟؟



هووووووووى كلو ولا امام ..

انا ما برضى فيه ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد ابو عمر الاحمر
					

اها انا مطلوب مني شنو.............
..



انت جيب الشاى والجبنة والشيشة .... الخ ..
 


*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

خلاث جيب سلطة رووووووب ياعذابى ..



عندي عصير بث
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جارح مهموم
					

عندي عصير بث



لعععععععععع  

عصيرك مسيخ ..

جيب سلطة رووب ..
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*أتمني ان أكون موجودا لاكون معكم بإذن الله تعالي
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

أتمني ان أكون موجودا لاكون معكم بإذن الله تعالي



رمضان كريم يادفعة ..

تصوم وتفطر على خير ..

انت اهم زول لازم تكون موجود ..
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

نفسى اعرف حلوم دى عاملة ليكم شنو ؟؟

ياخ عليكم الله غيرو شارع النيل دا ..






يا عمك حلوم خلينها في واحدة اسمها سكرية
انت من زمن حلوم ؟
ولعة :
تعال ومعاك اي حاجة ان شاء الله رطل لبن بس لازم تجي يا حنفية
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد ابو عمر الاحمر
					

اها انا مطلوب مني شنو.............
..




انت تعال شايل الفرح
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جارح مهموم
					

أنا بجيب جردل صغير بتاع عصير  ...

معليش بث أن شاء الله المره الجايه أجيب ليك حاجات كتير بث أخوكم (عزااااااابي )




هوووووووووي حركات اولاد ميكي دي ما بتنفع معانا
يا تجيب برميل عصير يا كمان تجيب معاك مخدات بعد الفطور ننبطح فيها
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

يا عمك حلوم خلينها في واحدة اسمها سكرية
انت من زمن حلوم ؟
ولعة :
تعال ومعاك اي حاجة ان شاء الله رطل لبن بس لازم تجي يا حنفية



حليب ولا بدرة ؟؟
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

يا كولا والله إشتقنا لى بسبوسة ناس كده 



هو رمضان فيهو بسبوسه ياكولا؟؟
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

يعنى يكون امام هو الماسورة ؟؟



اللهم اني صائم
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هوووووووووي حركات اولاد ميكي دي ما بتنفع معانا
يا تجيب برميل عصير يا كمان تجيب معاك مخدات بعد الفطور ننبطح فيها



هو بالله بتاع مخدات ..

تهئ تهئ تهئ 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

حليب ولا بدرة ؟؟



والله كان جبت بدرة يكون كويس لانو ما قاعد يشرقني تصدق ؟
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

اللهم اني صائم



من متين ؟؟ 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هو رمضان فيهو بسبوسه ياكولا؟؟




فيهو اااااااااااااااااااااااااي ولبن بدرة كمان
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

والله كان جبت بدرة يكون كويس لانو ما قاعد يشرقني تصدق ؟




طبعك اتخرب ..

بقيت تشرق ؟؟ 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

فيهو اااااااااااااااااااااااااي ولبن بدرة كمان



لبن بدره ده مسجل فى الشريحه والا لا؟؟
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

هو بالله بتاع مخدات ..

تهئ تهئ تهئ 





اسألوا بوريك
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

لبن بدره ده مسجل فى الشريحه والا لا؟؟




هههههههههه
ما تفتلي اللبن أقصد الموضوع
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					


طبعك اتخرب ..

بقيت تشرق ؟؟ 





*

----------


## musab aljak

*هووووووووووى ما تفتلو لينا البوست ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (6 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

musab aljak, مرتضي دياب, امام اباتي, البركان الهادئ+, سامرين, عباس ميرغني





ياناس رمضان كريم ..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههه

والله مصعب دا يفتل بلد خلي بوست بتاع افطار 

الحقو البوست دا سريع سريع ياامام 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هههههههههه
ما تفتلي اللبن أقصد الموضوع



هسى انا فتلت والا ساى نويت
انت الجبت سيرة اللبن واتحمل الشريحه
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههه

والله مصعب دا يفتل بلد خلي بوست بتاع افطار 

الحقو البوست دا سريع سريع ياامام 



عينك لامام وكولا وتطعن فى مصعب ؟؟
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*غايتو اي بوست فيه كولا وامام اعرف مخرجاتوا اكل 
انشاء الله مجتمعين في الحرم بس بصراحة انا مابقدر افطر بعيد من المدام بالواضح ماعندي تصريح 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (6 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

musab aljak, مرتضي دياب, امام اباتي, البركان الهادئ+, سامرين, عباس ميرغني 





ياناس رمضان كريم ..



تصوموا وتفطروا على خير
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياعباس ماتشمت فيك الاعداء ياخي 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

غايتو اي بوست فيه كولا وامام اعرف مخرجاتوا اكل 
انشاء الله مجتمعين في الحرم بس بصراحة انا مابقدر افطر بعيد من المدام بالواضح ماعندي تصريح 



عالم جبانة بشكل ,, 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياعباس ماتشمت فيك الاعداء ياخي 



بالنسبة للاخو طلع التصريح ولا تبع (المهروشون) فى الارض ..

تهئ تهئ تهئ 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

تصوموا وتفطروا على خير



الفطور باقى ليه كم ؟؟ 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انا بي تصريحي يامصعب اخوي 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا بي تصريحي يامصعب اخوي 



عارفك اسد من يومك ..

وبتطلع تصاريحك بدرى بدرى ..

هيييييييييييع 

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الفطور باقى ليه كم ؟؟ 



105 دقيقه
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*يا مورتا يعني  نكذب انت ماشف ناس الدلميت وكسلاوي متحفظين كيف ومصعب الجاك ده تبعنا ولاتبع الجماعة اياهم يا مورتا عشان نعرف نتفاهم ونضع التصريح اقصد النقاط فوق الحروف 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

105 دقيقه



اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

نحضر مسلسل الداعية عسى ولعل تكسر لينا الزمن ..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

يا مورتا يعني  نكذب انت ماشف ناس الدلميت وكسلاوي متحفظين كيف ومصعب الجاك ده تبعنا ولاتبع الجماعة اياهم يا مورتا عشان نعرف نتفاهم ونضع التصريح اقصد النقاط فوق الحروف 



انا تبع الفائز ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

يا كولا والله إشتقنا لى بسبوسة ناس كده 
هو رمضان فيهو بسبوسه ياكولا؟؟



ياخى عاش من شافك الانجيب سيرت الحاجات الحلوة دى حتى تظهرى وسمعنا فى زيادة فى الاسعار والكيلو الكنا بنشتريهو بى 14ج بقى يا دكتور كولا  بى 18ج وعشان الظروف الإقتصادية وكده بس عليك (2) كيلو بس 
*

----------


## الطمبلابي

*اإلسلام عليكم الاخوه الأعزاءالصفوه اتمني حضورالافطار أناساكن المورده المطلوب مني أجيب شنو بس اوعا من السمك لأنه غالي مولع نار
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطمبلابي
					

اإلسلام عليكم الاخوه الأعزاءالصفوه اتمني حضورالافطار أناساكن المورده المطلوب مني أجيب شنو بس اوعا من السمك لأنه غالي مولع نار



خلاس جيب شوربة سمك ..
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*مذيدا من الترابط ي صفوة نحن ماجايين الافطار لكن صبنو لينا حقنا
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هوووووووووي حركات اولاد ميكي دي ما بتنفع معانا
يا تجيب برميل عصير يا كمان تجيب معاك مخدات بعد الفطور ننبطح فيها



ليه كده ...
دانا مسكين والله ي إمااااام ..
خير بدل جردل كيلو الطحنيه ,, حاجيب جردل متوسط ....
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياعباس ماتشمت فيك الاعداء ياخي 




اركز يااسد


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هوووووووووي حركات اولاد ميكي دي ما بتنفع معانا
يا تجيب برميل عصير يا كمان تجيب معاك مخدات بعد الفطور ننبطح فيها





*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هوووووووووي حركات اولاد ميكي دي ما بتنفع معانا
يا تجيب برميل عصير يا كمان تجيب معاك مخدات بعد الفطور ننبطح فيها



ههههههههههههههه لا تعليق 

*

----------


## nona

*اها يا امام انا اجيب شنو ؟
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اها يا امام انا اجيب شنو ؟



امام شنو انا هنا البحدد 
دايرين 


عصير عرديب 
وعصير منقه 
وعصير ليمون 
ولا بأس من بعض السفن اب والبيبسي 
واهم حاجه 
البسبوسه 
البسيمه 
الكنافه بتاعه الشمشار الخاصه بالقشطه والمكسرات 
وجيبي لي معاك ابسكريم وشيكولاته (داير ابقي ود ميكي مالكم علي ؟؟؟؟ )
وعلبه سجائر للمثني 
وعلبتين لي انا 
(امام التدخين ضار بالصحه  بالمناسبه ) 
وانتي جايه جيبي معاك مزه لي ود النادر المشوكش ده 
واهم شئ ماتكلفي نفسسسسسسك هع هع هع هع 

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

امام شنو انا هنا البحدد 
دايرين 


عصير عرديب 
وعصير منقه 
وعصير ليمون 
ولا بأس من بعض السفن اب والبيبسي 
واهم حاجه 
البسبوسه 
البسيمه 
الكنافه بتاعه الشمشار الخاصه بالقشطه والمكسرات 
وجيبي لي معاك ابسكريم وشيكولاته (داير ابقي ود ميكي مالكم علي ؟؟؟؟ )
وعلبه سجائر للمثني 
وعلبتين لي انا 
(امام التدخين ضار بالصحه  بالمناسبه ) 
وانتي جايه جيبي معاك مزه لي ود النادر المشوكش ده 
واهم شئ ماتكلفي نفسسسسسسك هع هع هع هع 




اللهم إني صائم عشان كده المدام قالت  لي كراعك مابتوده 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

نقسم الحاجات من هسي :
كولا انت تجيب العصيدة 
دراج البليلة
الوليد : العصاير ( ليمون من مزرعة توتي الجمب البيت ) + البلح
الشمشار : تعال ومعاك الهناي اليومتا داك
كسلاوي لو جيت اغشي معاك المركزي في الطريق وجيب الفواكه + ما تنسي اوسونو جيبو معاك
عزو : حبيب البي حيب معاك البتاعة الجبتها رمضان لسنة الفاتت من الخمائل
ابو احمد او عابدين : نفس وجبة الرحلة بس بدون أسود لو سمحت
انا بجيب ليكم التلج 
المثني : الحفاظة الكبيرة ما تنساها
عبد العظيم : جيب اي حاجة بس اوع من ابواب الصيديليات رجاءً
حافظ النور : لو جيت بدري احجز لينا المكان واضرب لحسكو ولو كلمت معاك علم يكون ما قصرت تب
تاني في شنو ناقص يا كولا ؟



حااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

اللهم إني صائم عشان كده المدام قالت  لي كراعك مابتوده 



هاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااي   انت قول بتغسل عده بعد الفطور خليك من الاعذار الواهيه دي 
بالجنبه 
لازم لازم لازم  تجي انا بجي بطلع ليك التصريح برسل ست الاسم لي مدامك تغسل العده بدلك  
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

هاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااي   انت قول بتغسل عده بعد الفطور خليك من الاعذار الواهيه دي 
بالجنبه 
لازم لازم لازم  تجي انا بجي بطلع ليك التصريح برسل ست الاسم لي مدامك تغسل العده بدلك  




غسيل العدة مالو وبعدين الحياة مشاركة لازم الواحد يا ولد انت قاعد تحكي لمنو هههههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## nona

*امام شنو انا هنا البحدد 
دايرين 


عصير عرديب 
وعصير منقه 
وعصير ليمون 
ولا بأس من بعض السفن اب والبيبسي 
واهم حاجه 
البسبوسه 
البسيمه 
الكنافه بتاعه الشمشار الخاصه بالقشطه والمكسرات 
وجيبي لي معاك ابسكريم وشيكولاته (داير ابقي ود ميكي مالكم علي ؟؟؟؟ )
وعلبه سجائر للمثني 
وعلبتين لي انا 
(امام التدخين ضار بالصحه  بالمناسبه ) 
وانتي جايه جيبي معاك مزه لي ود النادر المشوكش ده 
واهم شئ ماتكلفي نفسسسسسسك هع هع هع هع 



استغفر الله قال ماتكلفي نفسك قال 
غايتو جنس غايتو 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					


غسيل العدة مالو وبعدين الحياة مشاركة لازم الواحد يا ولد انت قاعد تحكي لمنو هههههههههههههههههه 






زعيم الانبراشيييييييييييييييييييييين جنس انبراشه هع هع هع هع 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

امام شنو انا هنا البحدد 
دايرين 


عصير عرديب 
وعصير منقه 
وعصير ليمون 
ولا بأس من بعض السفن اب والبيبسي 
واهم حاجه 
البسبوسه 
البسيمه 
الكنافه بتاعه الشمشار الخاصه بالقشطه والمكسرات 
وجيبي لي معاك ابسكريم وشيكولاته (داير ابقي ود ميكي مالكم علي ؟؟؟؟ )
وعلبه سجائر للمثني 
وعلبتين لي انا 
(امام التدخين ضار بالصحه  بالمناسبه ) 
وانتي جايه جيبي معاك مزه لي ود النادر المشوكش ده 
واهم شئ ماتكلفي نفسسسسسسك هع هع هع هع 



استغفر الله قال ماتكلفي نفسك قال 
غايتو جنس غايتو 



هههههههههههه انا ماداير اكلفك خصوصآ يانونة انو الدنيا رمضان وشارع النيل الا بي امجاد 
جيبي معاك برنسيسه الماسوره دي  وقولي ليها الشمشار قال ليك ماتنسي سلطه الفواكه هع هع هع 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*أمام  وكولا  ومصعب الجاك اطلعو بررررررررررره من الموضوع
                        	*

----------


## nona

*والله يالشمشار طلعت ماسورة 
برنسيسة اجيبة من وين 
ياحليلا وحليل زمنا هي وقنون 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

والله يالشمشار طلعت ماسورة 
برنسيسة اجيبة من وين 
ياحليلا وحليل زمنا هي وقنون 



يا حليلهم خلاص شوفي سامرين وحفيده سيده فرح وتعالن كونن البلابل هههههههه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ابو جالا نسيتو يا امام من ضمن قائمه المعذبين في الارض اقصد المغسلين العده 
*

----------


## nona

*الشمشار  
يا حليلهم خلاص شوفي سامرين وحفيده سيده فرح وتعالن كونن البلابل هههههههه 


ثمح 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*معلومات الموضوعالذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (2 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

الشمشار,سامرين






جاتك واحده ههههههههههههههههههه 

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

ياخى عاش من شافك الانجيب سيرت الحاجات الحلوة دى حتى تظهرى وسمعنا فى زيادة فى الاسعار والكيلو الكنا بنشتريهو بى 14ج بقى يا دكتور كولا  بى 18ج وعشان الظروف الإقتصادية وكده بس عليك (2) كيلو بس 



هلا دراج وتسلم يارب ..بقيتوا تجتمعوا من وراى والا حفيدة سيده فرح تكسلنى وتمشى هى ..........ده مايليك انت مايلى كولا
ياكولا انت عارف انو البسبوسه فى رمضان ماكويسه وعشان الظروف الصحيه المتدنيه فى البلد دى لازم نكون حريصين كل الحرص على الابتعاد عن كل مايدهور صحتنا المتدهوره اصلاً والا شنو ياكـــــــــــولا.


*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

يا حليلهم خلاص شوفي سامرين وحفيده سيده فرح وتعالن كونن البلابل هههههههه



ياشمشار حفيدة سيده فرح دى فى الايام العاديه من العناصر الخامله فمابالك رمضان دى نحن بننساها الى ان يهل العيد
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

معلومات الموضوع

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (2 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

الشمشار,سامرين 






جاتك واحده ههههههههههههههههههه 




انا مقاطعه اى حاجه ليها صله بى امام وكولا
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اها يا امام انا اجيب شنو ؟




اووووووووووووو نونا مشتاقوووووووووون ( اللهم اني صائم )
انت تعالي وجيبي كباب الشاي ولو لقيتي ليك مصفي في اقرب محل اتناوليهو معاك 
مامهم السكر بنجيبوا نحن ولا اقول ليك جيبي :
6 كرتونة بلح
6 جردل كبير مقاس 50 عصير
6 حلة نمرة 5 بليلة 
6 صحون مشكلة عصيدة + قراصة
6 لوح تلج
6 كيلو باسطة مشكل ( ما داير اقول ليك البسبوسة براها )
قصرت معاك ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

حااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر 





يعني نقشتو ......؟؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

انا مقاطعه اى حاجه ليها صله بى امام وكولا




امشي اعتصمي قدام باب المنبر الكبير دة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ابو جالا نسيتو يا امام من ضمن قائمه المعذبين في الارض اقصد المغسلين العده 




طبعاً الزول القرارو ما في يدو ما بنكلف نفسنا نعزموا لو كلمتو يطلع ليك بي مية عذر 
عشان كدة بنخليهم براااااااااااهم بجو انا متاكد من الحاجة دي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

يا حليلهم خلاص شوفي سامرين وحفيده سيده فرح وتعالن كونن البلابل هههههههه





معارضـــــــــــــــة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

والله يالشمشار طلعت ماسورة 
برنسيسة اجيبة من وين 
ياحليلا وحليل زمنا هي وقنون 




يا حليلك انت وياحليلي انا زاااااااااااااتي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

أمام  وكولا  ومصعب الجاك اطلعو بررررررررررره من الموضوع




اخينا المرحوم
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

يعني نقشتو ......؟؟



ايون وبعد الفطور عازمك حاجه سممممممممممحه 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

معارضـــــــــــــــة



ههههههههه واحلى معارضه ياامام
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ايون وبعد الفطور عازمك حاجه سممممممممممحه 




النبي توريني ليها
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

امشي اعتصمي قدام باب المنبر الكبير دة



لما كولا وامام عشان اعارضهم مفروض اعتصم لما اجى اعارض  البشير اعمل ايييييييييييه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

أمام  وكولا  ومصعب الجاك اطلعو بررررررررررره من الموضوع



الرجل الخلف جمال الوالى كما كوووووونت 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ههههههههه واحلى معارضه ياامام




ارتاحـــــــــي 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

النبي توريني ليها



كان وريتك البوست ده بمشي الخور ماتتور علينا الرقيب برانا ما صدقنا انو في رمضان ده نايم 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هلا دراج وتسلم يارب ..بقيتوا تجتمعوا من وراى والا حفيدة سيده فرح تكسلنى وتمشى هى ..........ده مايليك انت مايلى كولا
ياكولا انت عارف انو البسبوسه فى رمضان ماكويسه وعشان الظروف الصحيه المتدنيه فى البلد دى لازم نكون حريصين كل الحرص على الابتعاد عن كل مايدهور صحتنا المتدهوره اصلاً والا شنو ياكـــــــــــولا.







يا ستى حلك ..

صحتنا لو بقت على البسبوسة هيييييييينة 

شوفى لينا حل لموضوع العيكورة القلبت الموية عصير عرديب دى ..


صحتنا باقى فيها شنو ..

جيبى البسبوسة والباقى هين
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

لما كولا وامام عشان اعارضهم مفروض اعتصم لما اجى اعارض  البشير اعمل ايييييييييييه




هيييييييييييييي وتاااااااااااني هييييي
انت قايلة نحن هينين ولا هينين ؟؟
اقيفي بيهاين وجري لاين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ارتاحـــــــــي 




مرتااااااااااااحه والحمدلله
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

كان وريتك البوست ده بمشي الخور ماتتور علينا الرقيب برانا ما صدقنا انو في رمضان ده نايم 




لا كــــــــــــان كدي خلاث
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*
الشمشار,امام اباتي,KOLA MOHAMMED,سامرين











العضو وسط المشرفين بصحو ليه الرقيب اخير امشي   الايام دي ناس مريخابي كسلاوي بفتشو لي ناس يدخلوهم الكرنينه 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

مرتااااااااااااحه والحمدلله




ما هو باااااااااااااين

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

يا ستى حلك ..

صحتنا لو بقت على البسبوسة هيييييييينة 

شوفى لينا حل لموضوع العيكورة القلبت الموية عصير عرديب دى ..


صحتنا باقى فيها شنو ..

جيبى البسبوسة والباقى هين



ههههههههههههه هى سميتوها العيكوره عليك الله استخدم معاى الفاظ شائعه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

اووووووووووووو نونا مشتاقوووووووووون ( اللهم اني صائم )
انت تعالي وجيبي كباب الشاي ولو لقيتي ليك مصفي في اقرب محل اتناوليهو معاك 
مامهم السكر بنجيبوا نحن ولا اقول ليك جيبي :
6 كرتونة بلح
6 جردل كبير مقاس 50 عصير
6 حلة نمرة 5 بليلة 
6 صحون مشكلة عصيدة + قراصة
6 لوح تلج
6 كيلو باسطة مشكل ( ما داير اقول ليك البسبوسة براها )
قصرت معاك ؟؟؟





لااااااااااااا حولاااااااااااااااااااا \

كان تقول ليها ما تجى بس ..

طفشتها
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ما هو باااااااااااااين




هههههه..مالك زى العندك شك
احلف ليك يعنى


*

----------


## الشمشار

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 18 (4 من الأعضاء و 14 زائر)



ال 14 ديل زوار زوار
ولازوار غسالين عده زي ناس عباس ميرغني 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ههههههههههههه هى سميتوها العيكوره عليك الله استخدم معاى الفاظ شائعه





العيكورة اسم الدلع (للبرجوبة ) والبرجوبة زاتها اسم الدلع للخلطة المثيرة لمخلفات البهائم والطين والموية ..

فهمتى ولا اترجم اكتر 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

العيكورة اسم الدلع (للبرجوبة ) والبرجوبة زاتها اسم الدلع للخلطة المثيرة لمخلفات البهائم والطين والموية ..

فهمتى ولا اترجم اكتر 



ميعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكسه 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

العيكورة اسم الدلع (للبرجوبة ) والبرجوبة زاتها اسم الدلع للخلطة المثيرة لمخلفات البهائم والطين والموية ..

فهمتى ولا اترجم اكتر 





بدل اللفة الكبيييييييييييييييييييييرة كان تقول ليها الرقيطـــــــــة وخلاص
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هههههه..مالك زى العندك شك
احلف ليك يعنى






احلفي عشان تصومي 33 يوم بدل الـ30
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

العيكورة اسم الدلع (للبرجوبة ) والبرجوبة زاتها اسم الدلع للخلطة المثيرة لمخلفات البهائم والطين والموية ..

فهمتى ولا اترجم اكتر 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

بدل اللفة الكبيييييييييييييييييييييرة كان تقول ليها الرقيطـــــــــة وخلاص



منكم لله ياجوز اللوز
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

منكم لله ياجوز اللوز



 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

احلفي عشان تصومي 33 يوم بدل الـ30



والله العظيم والله العظيم
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
ماانا حالفه
*

----------


## سامرين

*بالمناسبه انتو البوست ده اصلا بيحكى عن شنو؟
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بالمناسبه انتو البوست ده اصلا بيحكى عن شنو؟



اي بوست فيه كولا وصحبه بيكون بيحكي عن اكل ولمة 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*الجمعه دايرنها جااااااااااااامعه 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

منكم لله ياجوز اللوز




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

اي بوست فيه كولا وصحبه بيكون بيحكي عن اكل ولمة 




*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*انا علي سلطة اسود بالدكوه
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*افتليهو ياسامرين 
كل شيئ و لا امام و كولا
                        	*

----------


## العطا على العطا

*ياحبايب   البلح  فى   السجانه  -   مكنب  النورانى  من  العصر  -
ياريت  الاخ   بخارى   يكون   استلمو
نامل   الافادة   من  الحبيب  بخارى
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العطا على العطا
					

ياحبايب   البلح  فى   السجانه  -   مكنب  النورانى  من  العصر  -ياريت  الاخ   بخارى   يكون   استلمونامل   الافادة   من  الحبيب  بخارى



تسلم يا  عمنا    في  ميزان  الحسنات   أنشاء  الله
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*مصعب الجاك  و  كولا  وامام  والشمشار  وسامرين  ديل  يفتلو  السكه  حدبد  خليك  بوست
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*شبابنا سلامات : الحيجيب الكلزوني منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أهم حاجة يكون كلزوني بالدكوة .
                        	*

----------


## خالد ابو عمر الاحمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انت تعال شايل الفرح



تسلم يا الغالي بس  ربنا يقدرنا علي جزاكم
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*نحن حضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*اجيب معاى شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*ربنا يسهل ..... وكل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*قلت لي  المكان  وين  ي محمد  النادر  ((أبوشاكوش))
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

قلت لي  المكان  وين  ي محمد  النادر  ((أبوشاكوش))




عودتك ابو احمد وايضا المثني اسعدتني
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

قلت لي  المكان  وين  ي محمد  النادر  ((أبوشاكوش))



المكان جنب شارع الحب  هي اقصد شارع النيل تهي تهي تهي 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*يــ جماعه بالمنافسه البوست دا بتكلم عن شنو ؟؟

همسه 

 اصلو في ناس كدا قاعدين لي فتل البوستات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

يــ جماعه بالمنافسه البوست دا بتكلم عن شنو ؟؟

همسه 

 اصلو في ناس كدا قاعدين لي فتل البوستات 





يعني انت بالله ماعارف ؟؟
غايتو جنس فتل
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*اي حته  تلقي  امام  وكولا  فيها  اعرف  انو  في  وليمه
                        	*

----------


## nona

*امام اباتي

معارضـــــــــــــــة



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يجازي محنك يا امام
                        	*

----------


## خالد الزين

*تصوموا وتفطروا علي خير

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

امام اباتي

معارضـــــــــــــــة



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يجازي محنك يا امام





منورة يــــــــــــــــــــــــا :


اها اشتريتي حاجات الفطور ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

اي حته  تلقي  امام  وكولا  فيها  اعرف  انو  في  وليمه




كاااااااااااااااااااااااك
من كتر نقيل الجرادل وغسيل العدة مثلاً 
ولا شامي فينا رحية صابون سائل ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					



يعني انت بالله ماعارف ؟؟
غايتو جنس فتل




اللخو دة راسو لافي ما تشتغل بيهو كتير يا عمك
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد الزين
					

تصوموا وتفطروا علي خير






وانت بالف خير يارب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*[QUOTE=امام اباتي;583151]منورة يــــــــــــــــــــــــا :


اها اشتريتي حاجات الفطور 


تسلم  يا امام بالجد رووووعة 

حاجات فطور شنو ؟
هههههه شفت الروحانة دي 


*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*امام  الفطور  ياتو  يوم  والمكان  وين  والساعه  كم  والمناسبه  شنو   وجابين   لينا  شنو   من  المغريات   بالمناسبه  انا  قلت  امام  بس   في  واحد  شليق  ما  يجي  ناطي   لي  بجاي
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*كسلاوي  جيب  الفطاير  العجيبه  ديك
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*[QUOTE=nona;583166]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

منورة يــــــــــــــــــــــــا :


اها اشتريتي حاجات الفطور 


تسلم  يا امام بالجد رووووعة 

حاجات فطور شنو ؟
هههههه شفت الروحانة دي 





عجبتني والله يا نون قلت لي حاجات شنو امام خم وصر انت والشمشمار 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*ارخبيل  ماتنسي  عصيدة  الدخن  بالتقليه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*[QUOTE=nona;583166]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

منورة يــــــــــــــــــــــــا :


اها اشتريتي حاجات الفطور 


تسلم  يا امام بالجد رووووعة 

حاجات فطور شنو ؟
هههههه شفت الروحانة دي 







تثلمي
عشان الروحانية دي جهزي نفسك للبوست المنفصل الخاص بيك
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انت تعال شايل الفرح



تراااترررررررا
تررر


*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*يا سانتو  قول  حاجه
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هوووووووووي حركات اولاد ميكي دي ما بتنفع معانا
يا تجيب برميل عصير يا كمان تجيب معاك مخدات بعد الفطور ننبطح فيها



لا لا لا
ميكى كيف يعنى
ال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

امام  الفطور  ياتو  يوم  والمكان  وين  والساعه  كم  والمناسبه  شنو   وجابين   لينا  شنو   من  المغريات   بالمناسبه  انا  قلت  امام  بس   في  واحد  شليق  ما  يجي  ناطي   لي  بجاي




عابدين الله كــــــــــم ؟؟؟

الفطور يوم الجمعة 
المكان : ام صفقاً عـــــــــــــراض
الساعة : 1 ظهراً بالليل
المناسبة : تعميق العلاقات الصفقية العراضية
المغريات : دكــــــــوة بالليمون
ياريت يكون قدرت شرحت ليك
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

حليب ولا بدرة ؟؟



كبسولات
كااااااااااااااااك
تسلم ود الجاك


*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هو رمضان فيهو بسبوسه ياكولا؟؟



بسابيس يادكتورة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

كسلاوي  جيب  الفطاير  العجيبه  ديك




انت دة همــــــــــــــك ؟
بلا فطاير معاك
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*عبدالعظيم جيب  معاك  فرغلي  بس
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

اللهم اني صائم



لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*عبدالعزيز24 ((بوكسي  الرغيف  ))  جيب  معاك  عيش  ممسح  بالزيت  والسكر
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*[QUOTE=عباس ميرغني;583171]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					


عجبتني والله يا نون قلت لي حاجات شنو امام خم وصر انت والشمشمار 





خلاص داير تصاحبها ؟؟؟
قال عجبتيني قال
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

عابدين الله كــــــــــم ؟؟؟

الفطور يوم الجمعة 
المكان : ام صفقاً عـــــــــــــراض
الساعة : 1 ظهراً بالليل
المناسبة : تعميق العلاقات الصفقية العراضية
المغريات : دكــــــــوة بالليمون
ياريت يكون قدرت شرحت ليك




عابدين امام ده زول شاب لسع يقوم يجيه سكري ولا ضغط لاسمح الله 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

عبدالعظيم جيب  معاك  فرغلي  بس




هـــــــــــــا جنا 
مالك بتقابض كـــــدة ؟
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*[QUOTE=امام اباتي;583194]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					




خلاص داير تصاحبها ؟؟؟
قال عجبتيني قال



انا الحمد لله عيني مليانة تب ههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله






العلي العظيم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

عبدالعزيز24 ((بوكسي  الرغيف  ))  جيب  معاك  عيش  ممسح  بالزيت  والسكر





قول زلابية عدييييييييييييييل كدة مالك ؟
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

غايتو اي بوست فيه كولا وامام اعرف مخرجاتوا اكل 
انشاء الله مجتمعين في الحرم بس بصراحة انا مابقدر افطر بعيد من المدام بالواضح ماعندي تصريح 



00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

عابدين امام ده زول شاب لسع يقوم يجيه سكري ولا ضغط لاسمح الله 





حمانا الله واياكم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*[QUOTE=عباس ميرغني;583197]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					


انا الحمد لله عيني مليانة تب ههههههههههههههههه





اكييييييييييييييييد
وخايف يزيدو ليك ملية التراب دي صاح ؟
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*عبدالعزيز24 ((بوكسي  الرغيف  ))  جيب  معاك  عيش  ممسح  بالزيت  والسكر
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000




انت عارف يا سانتو النقطتين الاخيرات دي ياهو زاتو لب الموضوع
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

عبدالعزيز24 ((بوكسي  الرغيف  ))  جيب  معاك  عيش  ممسح  بالزيت  والسكر




اعمل تحديث للصفحة
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*[QUOTE=امام اباتي;583202]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					




اكييييييييييييييييد
وخايف يزيدو ليك ملية التراب دي صاح ؟



ايوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ايون وبعد الفطور عازمك حاجه سممممممممممحه 



تل تتتل تل تل
ماتغش الناس

*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

النبي توريني ليها



ماتبقى حشرى
*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

لما كولا وامام عشان اعارضهم مفروض اعتصم لما اجى اعارض  البشير اعمل ايييييييييييه



لا لا لا ياسامرين
الناس ديل فى الواقع مقيمين اكتر من بشه

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

لا لا لا ياسامرين
الناس ديل فى الواقع مقيمين اكتر من بشه




يا سانتو ماكترت المحلبية بشة لايعلو عليه 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

عودتك ابو احمد وايضا المثني اسعدتني



تسلم يازعيم وربنا يسعدك دنيا وأخرى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

افتليهو ياسامرين 
كل شيئ و لا امام و كولا



دكتور محمد طلب منى افتل البوست وطلباته عندنا اوامر ولاترد 
حااااااااااااااااضر يادكتور
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

عابدين الله كــــــــــم ؟؟؟

الفطور يوم الجمعة 
المكان : ام صفقاً عـــــــــــــراض
الساعة : 1 ظهراً بالليل
المناسبة : تعميق العلاقات الصفقية العراضية
المغريات : دكــــــــوة بالليمون
ياريت يكون قدرت شرحت ليك



امام بنعذرك عشان رمضان وكدا واتا زول من حزب البوش عشان كدا بنقول ربنا يعينك 

همسه 

م تجيني طائر لي جوز في حلقي وتقولي اتا مشوكش تهي تهي تهي 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

بسابيس يادكتورة



بسابيس دى انا مااعرفهاش ياسانتو
يبقى معفيه منها تماماً


*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

لا لا لا ياسامرين
الناس ديل فى الواقع مقيمين اكتر من بشه




المقصود هنا يااخوانا محمد بشير بشه 
عاوزنا نقضى باقى رمضان من خلف القضبان والاشنو ياسانتو
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الافطار  تبقي  له  كم  دقيقة   يا  سيد  جرسه  امام
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

المقصود هنا يااخوانا محمد بشير بشه 
عاوزنا نقضى باقى رمضان من خلف القضبان والاشنو ياسانتو



هههههههههههه
ابدا ياسامرين لكن التقيم ما بالمكانة فى الدولة
فى رمضان كله واحد

*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

الافطار  تبقي  له  كم  دقيقة   يا  سيد  جرسه  امام



ههههههههههه
بس كدة قرب
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*البوست  ده   زكرني   الجامع  المكيف...  تكيف   شديد  في  عذ   صخانة  رمضان   والناس  كلها  نايمه  جوه  الجامع
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*هو بالجد البرنامج ده بتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*بعد  دقائق  ياعبس  خلي  امام  يجي
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

بعد  دقائق  ياعبس  خلي  امام  يجي




*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*فك  المحنه  وتعال  لينا  نحنا
                        	*

----------


## العطا على العطا

*
   حضور  باذن  الله
  الله   يسهل  الطريق  من  البركل  الى  شارع  النيل  مباشرة
  ما اعظم  ان   تغادر  اسرتك  الصغيره  لتكون   بين  افراد  اسرتك  الكبيره
  المريخ  عالم  جميل   يستحق   اكثر  من  ذلك
  وكذلك   المريخاب

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

نقسم الحاجات من هسي :
كولا انت تجيب العصيدة 
دراج البليلة
الوليد : العصاير ( ليمون من مزرعة توتي الجمب البيت ) + البلح
الشمشار : تعال ومعاك الهناي اليومتا داك
كسلاوي لو جيت اغشي معاك المركزي في الطريق وجيب الفواكه + ما تنسي اوسونو جيبو معاك
عزو : حبيب البي حيب معاك البتاعة الجبتها رمضان لسنة الفاتت من الخمائل
ابو احمد او عابدين : نفس وجبة الرحلة بس بدون أسود لو سمحت
انا بجيب ليكم التلج 
المثني : الحفاظة الكبيرة ما تنساها
عبد العظيم : جيب اي حاجة بس اوع من ابواب الصيديليات رجاءً
حافظ النور : لو جيت بدري احجز لينا المكان واضرب لحسكو ولو كلمت معاك علم يكون ما قصرت تب
تاني في شنو ناقص يا كولا ؟



ما انا قاعد مرزوع معاكم 3 ايام ليه ما عملتوه وانا هناك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*يا يوم  بكره  ماتسرع   تلم  الحبايب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

ما انا قاعد مرزوع معاكم 3 ايام ليه ما عملتوه وانا هناك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





هو انت اديتنا فرصة نسلم عليك زاتو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قلت لي الحكومات شغلها نضيف صاح ؟؟؟؟ 
ولو ما اتكلمت بفتووووووووووووووووووو
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

يا يوم  بكره  ماتسرع   تلم  الحبايب





البتاعة اليوم داك وبالاسود كمان ضرووووووووورى ي عمك وسيبك من امام دا ؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العطا على العطا
					


   حضور  باذن  الله
  الله   يسهل  الطريق  من  البركل  الى  شارع  النيل  مباشرة
  ما اعظم  ان   تغادر  اسرتك  الصغيره  لتكون   بين  افراد  اسرتك  الكبيره
  المريخ  عالم  جميل   يستحق   اكثر  من  ذلك
  وكذلك   المريخاب






ربنا يرفع القدم ويسهل ليك الطريق وتصل بالسلامة ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هلا دراج وتسلم يارب ..بقيتوا تجتمعوا من وراى والا حفيدة سيده فرح تكسلنى وتمشى هى ..........ده مايليك انت مايلى كولا
ياكولا انت عارف انو البسبوسه فى رمضان ماكويسه وعشان الظروف الصحيه المتدنيه فى البلد دى لازم نكون حريصين كل الحرص على الابتعاد عن كل مايدهور صحتنا المتدهوره اصلاً والا شنو ياكـــــــــــولا.





تسلمى سامرين ومعقولة نجتمع من وراك بس بى صراحة كده أنا برئ جداً مما ترمين اليه وأسألى الحفيدة (A)  منو الكان بدعوها للإجتماعات وأكيد كان ممكن أقول ليها أدعى معاك الدكتورة أو يدعوك هو زاتو ولا أنا غلطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان بس نعمل شنو دايماً أنا الضحية والضحية بقت غالية وبطلى حركات ورسلى مع الحمام الزاجل أقصد الشوالى (ميدو) البسوبسة ولا يهمك صحتنا حتكون عال العال ولو فى أى حاجة إنتى موجودة وبقيت دكاترة المنبر 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*صدق ياكولا  وبأذن  الله  ح  تصدق  من  الان  بدينا  التجهيز  وكمان  اول  حاجه  عملنها  الاسووووووووووووووود  الجميل  القيافه  .....كيتا    لامام
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العطا على العطا
					

   حضور  باذن  الله  الله   يسهل  الطريق  من  البركل  الى  شارع  النيل  مباشرة  ما اعظم  ان   تغادر  اسرتك  الصغيره  لتكون   بين  افراد  اسرتك  الكبيره  المريخ  عالم  جميل   يستحق   اكثر  من  ذلك  وكذلك   المريخاب



حبابك ياحبيب وربنا يعدل طريقك ويجيبك سالم غانم . والله الصفوة ديل يعقدو عديل !!!!!!فعلا : كان ماجيت من زي ديل ؛ كان سجم أم حلتي .
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					


ربنا يرفع القدم ويسهل ليك الطريق وتصل بالسلامة ان شاء الله 



الاخ الكريم كولا رمضان كريم طالما مشرفكم الشاعر الفحل العطا لازم يكون عندكم مراسم وبرنامج وتعيين الامام لصلاة المغرب والمذيع الداخلي وطبعا شمشرة معاكم مابيقصر وشاعرنا العطا سوف يتحفكم من روائع  قصائده في عشق الزعيم بعدين شوفوا الممثلين بقفشات رمضانية ويمكن يكون هنالك من يجيد فن الغناء والمديح  نرجو لكم افطارا ولقاء طيبا **ظروفنا بمدني لم تسعفنا بالتوفيق للجميع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ظروف قاهرة منعتني من التواجد معكم

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نتمنى لكم افطارآ هنئآ ولن استطيع الحضور لي ظروف قاهره 
*

----------


## العطا على العطا

*انا الان  فى  حضن   امنا   الخرطوم  قلب  سودان  المريخ  النابض  القا  ومجدا
يسعدنى  كثيرا   اننى  سافطر اليوم  حسب  التوقيت  الرسمى  للمريخ  العظيم  برفقة  الصفوة  ...
ساحلل   صيام  يومى   هذا  بتمر   البركل  الاصفر  وبماء  النيلين  الطازة  على  مشارف   المقرن ..
ما  اسعدنى  كون  اننى   واحد  من  العظماء   المثلوا   اعظم  دور
والحمد  لله   والحمد  لله   والحمد  لله   والمجد  للمريخ
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بالتوفيق ياحبايب 

وربنا يتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العطا على العطا
					

انا الان  فى  حضن   امنا   الخرطوم  قلب  سودان  المريخ  النابض  القا  ومجدا
يسعدنى  كثيرا   اننى  سافطر اليوم  حسب  التوقيت  الرسمى  للمريخ  العظيم  برفقة  الصفوة  ...
ساحلل   صيام  يومى   هذا  بتمر   البركل  الاصفر  وبماء  النيلين  الطازة  على  مشارف   المقرن ..
ما  اسعدنى  كون  اننى   واحد  من  العظماء   المثلوا   اعظم  دور
والحمد  لله   والحمد  لله   والحمد  لله   والمجد  للمريخ





حمد الله ع الســـــــــلامة عمنا العطا منور والله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وين الفطور وصور العصيده
                        	*

----------

